
How to download a file using Selenium Webdriver on the browserstack? - sumitwatts
https://softwaretestingboard.com/qna/2302/how-download-file-using-selenium-webdriver-the-browserstack
======
sumitwatts
I guess this tutorial will really help Test Automation Engineers

~~~
sumitwatts
Thank you.

